# Teich mit Fischen OHNE Fütterung möglich



## Cycleman007 (22. Aug. 2018)

Schönen guten Tag, 
ich bin neu hier und seit Nov 2017 auch neuer Teichbesitzer. Meinen Teich, den ich beim Hauskauf quasi dazubekommen habe, habe ich erstmal gereinigt und von allerlei Schlamm etc. befreit. Fische waren keine drin, dafür aber tatsächlich hunderte (!) von Molchen. Definitiv dabei waren Berg- und Teichmolche als m.E. auch zwei oder drei Kammmolche. Meine Nachbarn erzählen, dass in unmittelbarer Umgebung auch immer wieder __ Feuersalamander gesichtet werden. Ich muss dazu  sagen, dass mein Grundstück bzw. der Teich am Waldrand (10m entfernt) liegt.

Nun habe ich im April 18 fünf Goldis eingesetzt sowie 12 __ Moderlieschen. Habe mich über die Goldis schon geärgert, da die __ Molche weg sind, hoffe sie kommen doch noch wieder. Die Goldis haben derweil mindestens zwei junge. Die Moderlieschen haben eine schier unglaubliche Menge an Nachwuchs produziert, zählen unmöglich. Seit Mitte Aug 18 habe ich noch 5 Goldelritzen, 5 Bitterlinge und 3 Goldbitterlinge eingesetzt. Mehr braucht es auch nicht.

Nun endlich zu meiner Frage:
Ich habe seit die Fische im Teich sind, nicht gefüttert. Das klappt bisher prima. Die Fische scheinen agil und gesund, trotz der Hitze diesen Sommer.
Ich möchte NICHT füttern. Wird das klappen?
Ich lege keinen Wert darauf, dass sich die Fische wie verrückt vermehren oder die prächtigsten ihrer Art werden etc. Aber ich will natürlich auch nicht, dass sie leiden.

Egal wo ich im Netz suche, man stößt aus kommerziellen Gründen stets immer nur auf Artikel, die erläutern, WIE man füttern soll. KANN ICH ohne VERLUSTE das Füttern komplett sein lassen und zwar zu jeder Jahreszeit?

Glaube ich habe bisher zwei oder drei Moderlieschen verloren, die aber entweder vom Waschbär oder aber von den Larven der __ Libellen als Bantafutter angesehen wurden. Zwar schade aber natürlich und somit ok.

Erstaunlichweise war noch kein __ Reiher bei mir. Ich habe einen Druckfilter, der das Wasser schön klar macht. Der Bachlauf sorgt für Sauerstoff.

Danke für Eure fachkundige Meinung.
(Ich bitte darum, nur vollständig zu antworten und von Äußerungen, die sich auf Euch oder Eure Gegebenheiten beziehen, abzusehen, wenn sie der Sache nicht zuträglich sind.)


Grüße

Cycleman


----------



## Sternie (22. Aug. 2018)

Unser Teich läuft jetzt seit 6 oder 7 Jahren ohne Füttern. Wir haben inzwischen eine unbekannte Anzahl __ Moderlieschen, Goldfische/Shubunkins und Goldeelritzen drin (Goldfische und Moderlieschen wurden ein paar Monate nach Befüllung eingesetzt).

Alle sind putzmunter und wohlauf 

Die Anzahl der Fische wird sich auf Dauer an das Nahrungsangebot anpassen. Über eine explosionsartige Vermehrung der Goldfische bzw. Shubunkins können wir auch nicht klagen, was wahrscheinlich auch daran liegt, daß wir nicht zufüttern.

Was den __ reiher angeht, der wird, sobald er spitzgekriegt hat, dass Fische im Teich sind, mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ab uns an vorbeischauen und zusätzlich dafür sorgen, daß es keinen Überbestand gibt.

Also keine Sorgen, solange du keinen sterilen Teich ohne Pflanzen hast, ist immer genug Futter im Wasser für die beflossten Gartentiere


----------



## Cycleman007 (22. Aug. 2018)

Toll, das höre ich natürlich wirklich gerne und erst einmal danke für die Antwort.

Pflanzen: Also nach meiner ersten "Sanierung" war da wenig drin, außer Seerosen, die quasi jeden Winkel erobert hatten. Obwohl ich da rausgeholt habe ohne Ende, ist die Hälfte des Teiches nun doch wieder mit Seerosenblättern bedeckt (was ja schön ist inkl. der Blüten). Ich habe zusätzlich 8 unterschiedliche Pflanzen eingesetzt und alles wächst und gedeiht seitdem (wie gesagt: außer wenn Herr Waschbär mal wieder durch den Teich latscht... grrr.) Vor zwei Monaten habe ich dann noch zwei längere Stränge __ Hornkraut eingesetzt. Ich bin quasi jeden zweiten Tag damit im Gange, das neu zu teilen und an Steinen festzubinden. Das wächst wie Bolle, ebenso so ein anderes, etwas dickeres Kraut. 

Genügt das wohl an Pflanzen oder muss so ein Teich quasi "dicht" sein mit grün?
Was gibt es dafür für Empfehlungen?

Übrigens, falls das ein Indiz sein kann: Die __ Frösche gedeihen ebenfalls prächtig und ich habe den Eindruck, dass von den zahlreichen Teichen der Nachbarn derweil diverse der grünen Kameraden zu mir migriert sind, scheint Ihnen zu gefallen.

Grüße


----------



## Sternie (22. Aug. 2018)

Dicht sein mit grün muß so ein Teich mit Sicherheit nicht 

Das __ Hornkraut brauchst du nicht zu teilen, das breitet sich schneller über den teichboden aus, als dir lieb sein wird. Die Arbeit kannst du dir schenken.
Ansonsten schreibst du leider nicht, was für Pflanzen du sonst noch in welchen Bereichen zustzlich eingesetzt hast.

Mit den Seerosen mußt du selber entscheiden, ob du sie so im Teich läßt oder komplett herausholst und ein paar Ableger in größere Gefäße setzt.
Wenn du sie so im Teich läßt, werden sie sich wahrscheinlich innerhalb relativ kurzer Zeit wieder über die gesamte Fläche ausbreiten.
Wir haben unsere damals von Anfang an direkt in größere Gefäße gesetzt. Einmal im Jahr (Frühjahr) hole ich sie heraus, kürze die Rhizome etwas ein, damit sie sich nicht über die Gefäße hinaus ausbreiten und gebe einige Düngekegel dazu. Alle paar Jahre werden sie dann einmal umgetopft in frisches Substrat. Belohnt werden wir dafür mit tollen Blüten und einer kontrollierten Ausbreitung. Die Seerosen bleiben so nämlich in dem Bereich, wo wir sie haben wollen 

Mach doch einfach mal ein paar Fotos von deinem Biotop und stell sie hier rein, dann kann man sich besser ein Bild machen, wie das ganze aussieht und angelegt ist. Dann kann man dir auch besser raten, was du evtl. noch besser machen könntest.


----------



## Cycleman007 (1. Sep. 2018)

Hier kommt nun ein Photo von meinem Teich. Any ideas?


----------



## Chelmon1 (2. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,
es geht ohne Füttern. 
Die Frage ist meistens ob man das Herz dazu hat. 
Den Druckfilter brauchst Du auch nicht. Das Wasser wird von selbst klar. So einen Filter brauchen Aquarien und überbesetzte Teiche, ohne ausreichend Pflanzen, bei denen massenhaft Futter reingeworfen wird. Der Bachlauf sollte im Sommer ein paar Stunden am Tag laufen. __ Molche gehen im Sommer an Land und leben da unter Steinen und gehen nachts auf Futtersuche. Jedenfalls tun das die meisten. Einige können aber auch im Teich bleiben. Man weiß nicht warum das so ist. Die kommen nächstes Frühjakr sicher wieder. 
Lass die Pflanzen mal ein paar Jahre wachsen und den Teich in Ruhe. Dannsiehst du ob das klappt.

Zum Druckfilter:
Der schreddert oder entfernt dir Biomasse und mineralische Schwebeteilchen aus dem Teich und wenn du ihn nicht alle paar Tage sauber machst bringt er sie dir als Nitrat, Phospat und andere Nährstoffe wieder rein. Das überlasse ich lieber den Fischen und den anderen Teichbewohnern. 
Die Pflanzen verarbeiten das dann zu Pflanzenmasse.
Das ist das Gleichgewicht, das wir in so einem naturnahen Tech erreichen können.
Den überschuss an Pflanzen nimmt man dann ab und an heraus. Ein Fließgleigewicht.
Grüße,
Robert

P.S.: Mich würde interessieren ob in deinem Bachlauf in den einzelnen Becken Kies oder was ähnliches drin ist und wie oft und wie lange der läuft.
Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Cycleman007 (2. Sep. 2018)

Danke für Deine Antwort. Nunja, der Druckfilter hat so eine manuelle Kurbel, um ihn vom gesammelten Schlamm zu reinigen, das mache ich so einmal pro Woche.

Der Bachlauf läuft seit Anfang April permanent, da ja der Druckfilter auch dauerhaft laufen muss (wie ich meine verstanden zu haben) und beides durch dieselbe Pumpe versorgt wird. Ich denke am 01.10. stelle ich aber bis Mitte März 2019 ab.

Den Bachlauf habe ich gerade neu gemacht, da da irgendwo ein Loch war. Ich habe jeden Stein einzeln weggenommen, das war eine Höllenarbeit. Dann neue Folie rein und dann die Steine wieder druff. Dort sind aber nur dicke große Steine, die die Folie festigen. Nur hinterm letzten von den drei kleinen Wasserfällen sind kleine Steine. Kies habe ich gar nicht. Ist sehr schön geworden. Habe auch drei Lampen in den kleinen Becken. Ich kann bei Bedarf gerne separate Photos machen, ggf. bitte Info.

Ich glaube ich habe nach wie vor vom Vorbesitzer zu viel Teichschlamm unten drin. Wenn ich da unten mit nem Kescher reinpiekse, kommen sofort Blasen, das kann ja nicht gut sein. Neulich war ich zudem mit Wathose drin und bin kaum rausgekommen, so schlammig war es ganz unten. Das muss doch raus.

Der Druckfilter hat auf jeden Fall den Effekt, dass ich außer ganz ganz wenig am Rand keine Fadenalgen habe. Das Wasser ist seit Einsatz des Filters auch wunderbar klar. Allerdings habe ich irgendwie auf dem Spielsand viel Schmodder und ich frage mich, wo das her kommt. Gibt es "Schwebealgen" und wenn ja, was ist das?

Grüße


----------



## Chelmon1 (2. Sep. 2018)

Ja. Schwebealgen gibt es.
Das sind die Algen, die Gewässer grün oder auch gelblich aussehen lassen wenn zuviele Nährstoffe drin sind. Das sind aber meines Wissens Mikroalgen, die in keinem Filter hängen bleiben.
So wie du das schilderst scheint das mit dem Filter ja zu funktionieren. Dann würde ich auch so weiter machen. Und Abschalten wie du das vor hast ist auch ok.
Wenn die Blasen vom Boden aufsteigen, riecht es dann faulig? Wenn ja, nimmst Du am besten noch eine Teil davon raus. 
Bilder vom Bachlauf wären gut.
Viele Grüße,
Robert


----------

